# KODAK Modele B11



## Forkie (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been given a beautiful Kodak Modèle B11 as a gift from my girlfriend's godfather (a picture of one here (not my photo - credit to Olivier Roussy on Flickr)):  Kodak modèle B11 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! )

Does anyone have any good links to tips for getting the best out of this little gem?  I know it takes 620 film and have found a few tips on modifying 120 film to fit into it as 620 can be hard to find - but most of the information I find is either in French (and on translation isn't much help) or is just about the history of folding cameras, nothing about actually using the thing.

For example, one of the the sliding switches on the front of the lens can be switched to "I" or "B" and becoming a photographer _after_ the digital age has clearly robbed me of some useful knowledge of 1950's camera jargon as I can't, for the life of me, think what they could stand for (I'd like to think that "I" stands for "Incredible!" and "B" stand for "Brilliant!", alas, I suspect not).

So, if you know anything about this camera, or similar cameras, or have some information that could help me out with things like adjusting Aperture, shutter speed (if it's even possible), etc., it would be much appreciated (after the "digital photographers don't know they're born" rants will be just fine!).


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 4, 2011)

In the link that you give you have a tutorial on how to fix 120 film to fit your camera...   Another that is mentioned is to respool but to do that you will have to find a couple 620 film spools. If I remember correctly the film itself is the exact same size.

From the little I found in a 5 minute search, the camera is an f10 with adjustable aperture. You may not recognize them as such because the numbers are weird (not what we are used to today) but they are just below the lens.

B is probably for Bulb but I'm not sure and I don't remember what the I is for.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 4, 2011)

A little more research yields a bit more info. First, the reason you are finding more stuff about it in french is that it was made in France to bypass protectionist laws of the time, lol.

But it is an interesting camera which shoots both 6x9 and 6x6 formats with an adjustable "mask" inside the film compartment and either another "mask" inside the "view finder" or a red square showing the 6x6 area. The I is defined in french as instant. Basically what it means is that the camera has a single shutter speed and if no one can tell you what that is exactly, you will have to shoot some test rolls. Or maybe a camera repair shop may be able to measure it for you. Might be worth a call if you have one in your area.

I can't read the intermediate aperture settings on the photos I have found but the smallest is f32 and the largest is f10.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Forkie (Aug 4, 2011)

BULB!  Of course!:banghead:

I saw the tutorial on Flickr, but to be honest since then I've looked for 120 and 620 film and found a stockist in London that sells both for around £6-£7, so I may as well just by the part that fits!

Thanks for little bits about aperture.  These little bits of info will be enough for me to at least take a few shots and have an inkling of what to expect when they're developed.  I'll just have to put a time-lock on my wallet and remember that I can't see the photos or delete the bad ones, and that every shot will cost money!


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 4, 2011)

There are some 620 cameras that will take 120.  Flickr: Discussing Brownie Model D and using 120 film in 620 camera in Six-20 Camera Day (June 20 or 6/20) 

You might invest in one of these and spool the 120 to a 620 reel and then put the resulting 620 reel into the supply side and wind onto another 620 reel to get the film back into proper order.

So long as there are no light leaks and you have a good lens cap- hey presto, no need to do it by hand or file off the 120 spool.


----------

